#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Просьба Ананды

## Сергей Хос

"Из уст Благословенного я слышал: "Ананда, кто развивал, тренировал, укреплял, взращивал, внимательно изучал и довел до совершенства четыре основы психических сил, мог бы, если бы пожелал, оставаться здесь в течение калпы или до конца её. Татхагата, о Ананда, свершил это. *Таким образом, Татхагата может, если бы пожелал, оставаться здесь в течение калпы или до конца её*".

"Sammukhā meta.m, bhante, bhagavato suta.m sammukhā pa.tiggahita.m - 'yassa kassaci, ānanda, cattāro iddhipādā bhāvitā bahulīkatā yānīkatā vatthukatā anu.t.thitā paricitā susamāraddhā, so āka'nkhamāno kappa.m vā ti.t.theyya kappāvasesa.m vā. Tathāgatassa kho, ānanda, cattāro iddhipādā bhāvitā bahulīkatā yānīkatā vatthukatā anu.t.thitā paricitā susamāraddhā. So āka'nkhamāno, ānanda, tathāgato kappa.m vā ti.t.theyya kappāvasesa.m vā'"ti.


Если тело Татхагаты, как и все остальное в мире, подвержено непреложным кармическим законам разрушения, что могут означть слова "...*мог бы, если бы пожелал*, оставаться здесь в течение калпы или до конца её".
Что за неуместные намеки на нарушение закона причинности, свободу пожелания (=воли) и т.д.?

Какие соображения?

----------


## Топпер

> Если тело Татхагаты, как и все остальное в мире, подвержено непреложным кармическим законам разрушения, что могут означть слова "...*мог бы, если бы пожелал*, оставаться здесь в течение калпы или до конца её".


Чаще всего здесь под кальпой подразумевают анукальпу - срок человеческой жизни. Т.е. он мог бы продлить жизнь ещё на 120 лет.



> Что за неуместные намеки на нарушение закона причинности, свободу пожелания (=воли) и т.д.?
> 
> Какие соображения?


Самолёт летит в воздухе, хотя он тяжелее воздуха. Как такое возможно? Он ведь нарушает закон Архимеда о жидкостях и газах?

Тем не менее это возможно т.к. кроме силы тяжести и архимедовой силы, на него ещё действует подъёмная сила, получаемая за счёт разряжённости воздуха над верхним профилем крыла, получаемая, в свою очередь за счёт поступательного движения самолёта, при помощи двигателя и за счёт профиля крыла.

В случае с жизнью Будды, он мог продлить срок за счёт иддхи - сверхспособносей, относимых с читта-нияма - одному из законов мира, наравне с законом каммы.

----------

Tong Po (28.01.2011), Сергей Хос (28.01.2011), Федор Ф (28.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2011)

----------

